# Would Panacur make dog sick?



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

Poppy has had Panacur 10% Small Animal as a wormer right from the start (breeder used it too) and today she was due a dose - 5ml as she weighs 5kg. OH added it to her RTG duck mince with her breakfast. She also has Billy No Mates Tincture flea repellant added to her food daily. OH put both the Panacur and Billy No Mates together in her breakfast.

She has never had any reaction to the Panacur (or the BNM) before but today she has been sick a few times. She had her breakfast about 7.30am and started being sick about 2pm, she's been sick 4 times,. It doesn't look like she's bringing the actual mince up, looks more like the blended veggies we add. The 4th time there was a fair amount of bile so I'm thinking her stomach must be near empty now.

She did a second poo lunchtime (unusual, her first one was normal firm on our walk at 10am) which was softer than normal and a bit mucousy.

The Panacur is well in date (use by December 2013), as is the BNM, the duck mince defrosted in the fridge overnight and was fine.

Could this be a reaction the the Panacur or to mixing it with the BNM?

She was due a chicken wing, some tripe and liver for her tea but I think I will give her some fish and rice instead if she stops being sick.


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

I dont use panacur as my breeder nearly lost a whole litter of pups due to them reacting to it, but then, some say that about Drontal, which is what I use for pups up to the age of 6 months, then rely on more natural methods rather than continue to use chemicals.

I would feed the meal you had planned bar the liver if the sickenss has stopped, otherwise feed nothing - the sickness is for a reason - to empty the gut, so let nature take its course before feeding again.


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Yes it can do, as can Drontal. If your dog's case it may have been the combination of Panacur and Billy No Mates.


----------



## Sqp guy (Sep 20, 2010)

Have they had them both together before as it may be that


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

Ceearott said:


> I dont use panacur as my breeder nearly lost a whole litter of pups due to them reacting to it, but then, some say that about Drontal, which is what I use for pups up to the age of 6 months, then rely on more natural methods rather than continue to use chemicals.
> 
> I would feed the meal you had planned bar the liver if the sickenss has stopped, otherwise feed nothing - the sickness is for a reason - to empty the gut, so let nature take its course before feeding again.


She hasn't been sick for an hour, she's sleeping at the moment, looking sorry for herself! I'll delay her tea and see how she is in another couple of hours.

Do you use Diatomaceous Earth? I had looked into using that but read something about wearing a mask and not breathing it in. Got me worried if humans need to avoid breathing it in what about dogs.



Twiggy said:


> Yes it can do, as can Drontal. If your dog's case it may have been the combination of Panacur and Billy No Mates.





Sqp guy said:


> Have they had them both together before as it may be that


No, she's not had them together before and I did wonder if it was that. If I'd have done her brekkie I wouldn't have put the BNM in today but OH does breakfast and he doesn't think like that , he needs to be told these things!

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

For worming I give sunflower seeds chopped up now and then and garlic, which also keeps fleas at bay. I can honestly say I have never had a problem with either using this way


----------



## Sqp guy (Sep 20, 2010)

Sounds like for some reason the combination of both has had some kind of effect to me. Try them a few days apart next time. Just thought I would mention if your pups over a few months old might be an idea switching to a complete wormer as panacur only does roundworms and 1 tapeworm. Apologies if that's all you need just thought I would stick my nose in


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

Ceearott said:


> For worming I give sunflower seeds chopped up now and then and garlic, which also keeps fleas at bay. I can honestly say I have never had a problem with either using this way


Wow, that's interesting about sunflower seeds. I think I need to find a book with natural remedies for dogs. Any recommendations? I already add garlic to the blended veggies.



Sqp guy said:


> Sounds like for some reason the combination of both has had some kind of effect to me. Try them a few days apart next time. Just thought I would mention if your pups over a few months old might be an idea switching to a complete wormer as panacur only does roundworms and 1 tapeworm. Apologies if that's all you need just thought I would stick my nose in


Don't mind you sticking your nose in at all, I'm all for being educated and pointed in the right direction, would prefer to get it right .

She's 14 months old. Just bought a bottle of Panacur, was using son's before, thought I would stop sponging off him and buy my own. I thought I'd stick to the same one as she's not had any reaction to it. It says it's for roundworms and tapeworms including Toxocara canis and cati, Toxascaris leonina, Ancylostoma spp, Trichuris spp, Unicaria spp, Taenia spp, and lungworms Oslerus (Filaroides) osleri and Protoxoa Giardia spp in dogs and Aelurostrongylus abstrusus in cats (I have a cat also). Is that not enough then?

Poppy's a bit perkier now, will try her with her tea and a walk later on.


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Best book I have is -

'The Complete Herbal Handbok For The Dog and Cat' by Juliette de Bairacli Levy

Its my bible, lol!! 

Available on Amazon for around £8


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

Ceearott said:


> Best book I have is -
> 
> 'The Complete Herbal Handbok For The Dog and Cat' by Juliette de Bairacli Levy
> 
> ...


Brill, thanks. Have ordered it.


----------



## Muggins (Jul 4, 2011)

Ceearott said:


> Best book I have is -
> 
> 'The Complete Herbal Handbok For The Dog and Cat' by Juliette de Bairacli Levy
> 
> ...


That's interesting. I have that too and I don't remember the sunflower seeds, only dessicated coconut! Mind you, it is a while since I looked up worming. Obviously time for me to re-read it. hmy:


----------



## Sqp guy (Sep 20, 2010)

DirtyGertie said:


> She's 14 months old. Just bought a bottle of Panacur, was using son's before, thought I would stop sponging off him and buy my own. I thought I'd stick to the same one as she's not had any reaction to it. It says it's for roundworms and tapeworms including Toxocara canis and cati, Toxascaris leonina, Ancylostoma spp, Trichuris spp, Unicaria spp, Taenia spp, and lungworms Oslerus (Filaroides) osleri and Protoxoa Giardia spp in dogs and Aelurostrongylus abstrusus in cats (I have a cat also). Is that not enough then?


Ok let's educate  ok everything before tania is roundworms (without individually double checking them) - tania is a tapeworm - the lungworm bit doesn't treat the 4 types to worry about and you also need to treat for several consecutive days for lungworm treatment - protoxoa giardia is actually a little known micro organism that causes diaorrea in puppies and is usually from mucky puddles and stagnant water. The last one Sounds like some type of heart worm but hopefully as you can see as a puppy wormer 10/10 but as a wormer for adult dogs 6/10 IMO. This is because your dog will be at rick of picking up many other tapeworms also hookworm and whipworms. drontal, milbemax, plerion (plus some others) will kill all intestinal worms. For heart worm advocate is much better but unfortunately won't treat ticks. It's a tricky business protecting our fury friends


----------

